# Safari my default browser already: and you?



## Luca (Jan 7, 2003)

I did a few tests : despite some obvious improvements to come, Safari is now my default browser. What about you?


----------



## Gedankenspiel (Jan 7, 2003)

Not impressed!!! Flash is even slower than in IE and the auto window size doesn't work. It also doesn't ask to keep password for you. Nice try, but I would like to see Chimera advance some more....

G


----------



## Captain Code (Jan 7, 2003)

I like it.  It's my default now as well.

Needs some work still, but much better than exploder IMO.


----------



## AlanCE (Jan 7, 2003)

i'm sticking with chimera for now, just as fast as far as i can tell, tabbed browsing, is able to log into places like maccentral forums, etc. will keep an eye on safari though


----------



## Hydroglow (Jan 7, 2003)

It's my default


----------



## hulkaros (Jan 7, 2003)

...use Hotmail with Safari...

It is a Speed Demon... Yikes! Too fast!

Vroooom.... Vroooom.... VRRRRRRRRRRROOOOOOOOOOOOMMMMMMMMMM....

Now, if they will make it full version 1.0 ASAP...


----------



## twister (Jan 7, 2003)

Chimera.  Safari is SLOW most of the time.


----------



## Gedankenspiel (Jan 7, 2003)

Have you guys tried any Flash movie? You can watch EACH frame individually it's that slow.

G


----------



## Giaguara (Jan 7, 2003)

I WANT TABS!!!

Boosted Chimera is still faster and has tabs.


----------



## boi (Jan 7, 2003)

flash works fine for me. 
safari to me is just chimera without tabs. it does have the coolio bookmarks manger thing, though. neato.


----------



## Roadie (Jan 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Gedankenspiel _
> *Not impressed!!! Flash is even slower than in IE  *



Wow the flash player really does suck in safari...thatas completley unacceptable.


----------



## AppMan (Jan 7, 2003)

I will miss tabbed browsing but safari's processor utilization is appears to be much lower than chimera's so it is now my default. I can deal with slow flash for now.


----------



## jmr6809 (Jan 7, 2003)

I really like Safari.  I have only tried it out on my TiBook, but on this machine, it is very very fast.  I have not found a page yet that I have had a problem with.  I loved Chimera, but it crashed rather frequently.  Also, it was not supported by my online banking service.  Safari works quite well.


----------



## Roadie (Jan 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jmr6809 _
> *  it was not supported by my online banking service. . *



That was one of the first things i checked...no problems with that at all.  

All i ask is that safari lets me turn off quartz rendering...i dont want font smoothing turned on.


----------



## Sogni (Jan 7, 2003)

Safari is my default and the rest of the browsers got kicked off of my Dock (and into a folder called "Other Browsers"). 

The ONLY thing I miss from the other browsers I use (Mozilla) is Tabbed-Browsing. Everything else about Safari I LOVE! Perfect so far!


----------



## Roadie (Jan 7, 2003)

perfect??  i dont think so...


----------



## Tom C (Jan 7, 2003)

I used to use iCab as my main browser because of its speed and features/configurability. I resorted to IE for pages that wouldn't open in other programs, and OmniWeb for Unicode pages.

Safari does Unicode (I can throw OmniWeb away), is compatible with all of the pages for which I used to resort to IE (probably won't need that anymore, but I'm not throwing it away yet), and is speedier than iCab. I'll miss a few features from iCab, but for now, Safari it is, unless I encounter any major problems.

Safari still needs some features (e.g. the ability to relocate the cache, autofill, the ability to stop Flash animations, better Cookie management, etc.) and has a few bugs. The bookmark interface is heading in the right direction, but isn't as intuitive as Apple touts (try adding a folder).

I will admit that I haven't tried Chimera in about 3 months. I loved tabbed browsing, but it crashed too much, lacked too many features, and didn't do Unicode well. I haven't had any crashes on Safari yet. To be fair, I'm going to give a recent Chimera build a try, but when Safari is done, I suspect that it will be my browser.


----------



## Sogni (Jan 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Sogni _
> *Perfect so far!  *



as in, I DONT FIND ANY PROBLEMS WITH IT SO FAR = PERFECT SO FAR.
And "SO FAR" does not mean it's completly perfect - but as perfect as I can see it SO FAR...
shesh! 
(aside from Tabs of course)


----------



## Roadie (Jan 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Sogni _
> *as in, I DONT FIND ANY PROBLEMS WITH IT SO FAR = PERFECT SO FAR.
> And "SO FAR" does not mean it's completly perfect - but as perfect as I can see it SO FAR...
> shesh!
> (aside from Tabs of course) *




ok...actually i just have a gripe with people who think just becasue something is "apple" its perfect, you know what i mean?.   But checking out your profile and web site I can see youre not one of them.

I am right in hollywood, by the way, right by you.


----------



## Sogni (Jan 7, 2003)

Ahh, you thought I mean "Absolutely PERFECT with no problems what so ever" when I said "Perfect so far"... sorry no, I don't belive that anything of that definition of "Perfect" actually excists... there is no such thing as anything being truley perfect. 
And I like it that way! 

Like me calling Safari "Perfect so far" is no longer perfect - I found a few problems, but then again I KNEW I would - I find problems in everything that excists in this world, so it was just a matter of time.


----------



## MacLuv (Jan 7, 2003)

Chimera. Chimera Chimera Chimera.

I know you can hack them away, but I HATE BRUSHED METAL APPS.


*I'm very dissapointed with Apple right now*


----------



## evildan (Jan 7, 2003)

I don't have any problems with Flash... could someone please point me to a URL of a Flash site that's slow?

I've checked about 6 so far, still no speed decreases to be found as of yet.


----------



## Roadie (Jan 7, 2003)

yeah...like chack out a flash movie and watch how slow it plays. ACtually ive had some trouble with java too.


----------



## Roadie (Jan 7, 2003)

eveildan--even www.macromedia.com is runnig slow with safari


----------



## Sogni (Jan 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MacLuv _
> *Chimera. Chimera Chimera Chimera.
> 
> I know you can hack them away, but I HATE BRUSHED METAL APPS.
> ...



Really? 
You hate Brushed Metal that bad?
Then you'd hate my entire desktop! I used Duality to set EVERYTHING to Brushed Metal - to me it just feels more professional that way. 
Hmmm... sounds like it's time to take another screen shot!


----------



## Roadie (Jan 7, 2003)

I used to hate the brrushed metal thing, but ive grown used to it.  If anything I'm growing not to like the aqua interface.  Its cool, but when you are working in apps like photoshop and illustrator, all the white and the lines kinda distract the eye from what i am working on.  I wish I could do something abou that, like settin those apps to a brushed metal interface.


----------



## dlloyd (Jan 7, 2003)

It needs some improvements, certainly not perfect. However, I have it as my default, partly because I want to help Apple, and partly because I like the interface/built in Google search.


----------



## Sogni (Jan 7, 2003)

Here's the screen shot of the brushed metal theme on my Mac. 

http://www.dtechnoart.com/~sogni/studio/computers/screenshots.php
And yeah, it looks like this in Photoshop and whatnot.

I donno, it just seems more professional to me...


----------



## Roadie (Jan 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Sogni _
> *Here's the screen shot of the brushed metal theme on my Mac.
> 
> http://www.dtechnoart.com/~sogni/studio/computers/screenshots.php
> ...



looking it a screenshot of brushed metal windows inside a brushed metal window is quite trippy.  

So how do you get it like that?


----------



## dixonbm (Jan 7, 2003)

On my Dual 1Ghz Chimera is still a bit faster.  Although on the family 800mhz iMac they seem to be equal.  Not sure why.  

Also Safari seems to be lacking when it comes to foreign language.  My wife is Thai and that was one of the first things I checked.  On the Thai websites the words from different sections of a table run together instead of wrapping around as they should.

Any thoughts on this?


----------



## adambyte (Jan 7, 2003)

lol. One of the first things _*I*_ checked was to see how Greek rendered in Safari.... because in Chimera, the Greek characters were S O   F A R  A P A R T. In Safari, Greek displays fine, though.


----------



## Sogni (Jan 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Roadie _
> *looking it a screenshot of brushed metal windows inside a brushed metal window is quite trippy.
> 
> So how do you get it like that? *



http://www.resexcellence.com/themes/
The main Theme switchers are listed under "Install Utilities", I used Duality.

The themes are on the main page - make sure you are using the correct themes for your version OS. I had a problem with the Brushed Metal and frankly - I have no idea how I got it to work since I kept getting errors.

Read everything before downloading/installing!


----------



## Roadie (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Sogni _
> *http://www.resexcellence.com/themes/
> The main Theme switchers are listed under "Install Utilities", I used Duality.
> 
> ...




hmm..i cant seem to get it to work.  I downloaded duality and I dragged the "brushed.dtla" file into the duality window, and a bunch of themes show up.  but then when i try and set one of those themes it tells me OSX was unable to copy a necessary file.  

Duality diesnt seem to want to work with any of the other themes either

Maybe i should start a new thread for this...


----------



## fryke (Jan 8, 2003)

Safari has a finished user interface, which Chimera still lacks. This makes it my default browser now.

Safari _is_ a beta, so Flash (and maybe other stuff) might not work that well yet.

Also, expect Safari to expand in features over time. Tabbed windows? I've already written to Apple requesting it, have you?

Speed: It's faster than Chimera most of the time. Sadly, it's still an early beta and needs some improvement. But Apple can and will do that. You know that Chimera's 'father' is working at Safari's core, right? So have some faith in the speed of Safari to come.

It rocks. And it will rock.


----------



## Tom C (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dixonbm _
> *Also Safari seems to be lacking when it comes to foreign language.  My wife is Thai and that was one of the first things I checked.  On the Thai websites the words from different sections of a table run together instead of wrapping around as they should.
> 
> Any thoughts on this? *



I can't comment on Thai, but Safari handles Greek better than Chimera does.


----------



## Yang shushu (Jan 8, 2003)

Safari is very fast on my iBook (including Flash), everything works fine. It is my default too!


----------

